# White worms! Gross!



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

So today penny decided to poop in the front lawn in front of me. As it came out i saw two white things on or in her poo, i thought eh no biggy maybe she ate some plastic cuz she's been very curious eversince ive brought her home. I went to take a closer look and OMG!!!! IT MOVED! EW ITS WORMS!!!! totally freaky, creepy and crawly!!!! Wen i got penny a month and a half ago the breeder said that she was wormed already! I guess he lied, unless she just recently got worms, idk. For as long as ive had her, her poop never showed any signs of worms. Just this past saturday penny did get wormed for free from a low cost vacc event at our local dogpark. But this is the first time ive ever seen worms! Could it b that the worming frm sat is expelling the worms? And are these tape, flat, or whip worms? Should i worm tiny too? They share everything!!!!!!!!! Pls help me guys, i would really appreciate it. Im freaking out! :nshocked2:

Here's a pic, one worm on top and one on the left.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Bring the worm(s) to the vet. It could be she is expelling the worms in her system from the worming on Sunday? Most puppies have worms, and maybe the breeder did worm her, but missed some eggs? Good luck. Sue


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like a round or hook worm. Tape worm looks like rice. Puppies usually need several doses of dewormer as the worms could be growing at differant rates. I dewormed mine 4 times. They got a dose every time they went for their series of puppy shots and i have never seen a worm. I could be that your pup just needs another dose or two to kill off any newly hatched larvae.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Will this affect my other dog????


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Most wormers treat only a certain life stage of the worm, so they need multiple wormings as puppies to erradicate all worms from their system. After they've been wormed if they had adult worms you will sometimes see them passed in the poop. It can take several days for them to "shed" all worms. Ick. Do you know what they wormed her for? Are she and Tiny on a good heartworm pill? That should protect them from most worms as well, usually everything but tape, you'd need to look at the box.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Reese and Miley said:


> Most wormers treat only a certain life stage of the worm, so they need multiple wormings as puppies to erradicate all worms from their system. After they've been wormed if they had adult worms you will sometimes see them passed in the poop. It can take several days for them to "shed" all worms. Ick. Do you know what they wormed her for? Are she and Tiny on a good heartworm pill? That should protect them from most worms as well, usually everything but tape, you'd need to look at the box.


No the breeder never told me for wat kind of worms. She did get wormed last sat with ivermectin and droncit (round worm)(tapeworm).


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Christina, I would definitely take all your dogs to the vet asap to get treated,
they can definitely get worms from your pup. Good luck! Hope those nasty
things leave your poor dogs alone. You know I'm surprised that your vet didn't
de-worm, or give you preventatives.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

She tried to offer a blood test and some heartworm prevention but they charge a lot! My bill was gonna be $187! So i declined. I think im just gonna do a test and get a prescription for the walmart heart worm prev, i just read the thread right now.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Christina, compared to here that is cheap. I just paid twice that much each dog,
and I have three. Heartworm testing is very important to do every 2 years, some
recommend every year, but according to my vet every two years is enough. And
of course preventative is a must. This time of year de-wormer is not enough,
you need to protect against fleas and ticks as well. If I were you I'd take an
appointment asap to get rid of these nasty things before it gets out of hand 
and your dogs suffer. Worms can be easily treated if caught early. I am telling
you this because as someone who rescues I have dealt with worms and they 
are truly a pain, if not taken care of they can go as far as taking a life.

Good luck to you and your dogs. You can try speaking with your vet about
getting some kind of discount, some are open to negotiations. Take care.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I will. I made an appointment already.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh good. They are so nasty these creatures, aren't they? Living at the expense
of the dog. I can not stand the sight of them. If you get a chance, let me know
how it goes at the vet's. I'm especially curious at what he/she recommends as a
preventative, because two big brands just closed their doors recently.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Yea! Dnt kno the other but the other one is Interceptor.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Interceptor and Sentinel I used for many years, they are both made by Novartis, 
who suspended production. I guess it is possible some vets still have some left,
but mine was out today. I got Advantage Multi. Normally I use Sentinel in colder
months, and Advantage Multi during the warmer months. I'm not sure what I will
get for fall and winter now that there is no more Sentinel.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Y do u u alternate through the seasons? Aren't they both preventatives?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

They are both amazing for worms. But Advantage Multi is more successful when 
it comes to fleas and ticks.(in my vet's opinion) So since fleas and ticks are out
in warmer weather I use Advantage Multi during that time.Also he recommends
switching so the parasites don't become immune to it.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Ic. Thats a good tactic against worms and fleas. Jw, if penny poos her worm poo, doesnt that mean my lawn if contaminated? So then i would have to deworm then frequently?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Providing you worm regularly and on schedule with a good quality product, you have nothing to worry about. I have always rotated canine & equine wormers to ensure there is no immunity build-up.

It should also be common practice to worm your entire 2 legged family regularly, something so many people overlook to their own & kids' detriment.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Based on the lawn in that picture I don't think this applies to you but I wanted to add something.

I only even say this because you say you are in California. If you are in the desert (like I am) you don't need a topical preventative for ticks and fleas because the desert does not have ticks and fleas. My vet actually only even recommends a heart-worm preventative if you leave the area because we have no mosquitoes, but they do still recommend heartworm testing every two years. I keep my dogs on a wormer anyway, but I don't want you thinking you have a horrible vet who didn't insist on these things if it dosnt make geographical sense. If you are anywhere other than the total desert then I wholeheartedly agree with everything that has been said.

Either way you need to worm now because you have them and I think it is good practice to worm all newcomers no matter where they came from or who wormed them before, and like others have said, being on a good wormer all the time is a good idea. Like LS said, some of these buggers (like heartworm) can be deadly.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I suggest taking a stool sample from each dog to your vet. They can tell you which worms either of your dog has and then treat accordingly. If you dogs are not on heart worm prevention, they can test that as well.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> Based on the lawn in that picture I don't think this applies to you but I wanted to add something.
> 
> I only even say this because you say you are in California. If you are in the desert (like I am) you don't need a topical preventative for ticks and fleas because the desert does not have ticks and fleas. My vet actually only even recommends a heart-worm preventative if you leave the area because we have no mosquitoes, but they do still recommend heartworm testing every two years. I keep my dogs on a wormer anyway, but I don't want you thinking you have a horrible vet who didn't insist on these things if it dosnt make geographical sense. If you are anywhere other than the total desert then I wholeheartedly agree with everything that has been said.
> 
> ...


Im from the central valley, we get lots of mosquitoes due to wat the valley is known for, agriculture and water irrigations.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Well i went to our vet appt today and they said that penny and tiny's heart worm test was negative, yay! Tiny has no worms but penny has hook and tape worms  but now she is on meds for it. Im going to get pettrust plus at walmart. Pettrust plus only works on hook worms and not tape so she will b taking a heartworm preventative and a med for the tapeworm.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Your vet could give you drontal tablets for Penny. They are a one dose wormer that covers all hook, round whip and even tape worms. They are super cheap for little pups, like $6/pill. I got some for Leo and Miley last month when we went to the vet despite them being on heartworm preventative because we are expecting a new baby soon and I am paranoid about parasites. It is so important to keep your pups on heartworm meds, these things are much more affordable to prevent than they are to treat! So glad their tests were negative! Does/ did Penny have fleas? Thats usually the source of tapeworms.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

No she's never had fleas. But she would have these little bits stuck in her behind hairs. It looks like dried up yellow rices.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Has she been tested for worms or parasites?


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> Has she been tested for worms or parasites?


Yes, we just came back from the vet yesterday.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Tiny said:


> No she's never had fleas. But she would have these little bits stuck in her behind hairs. It looks like dried up yellow rices.


Those are tapeworm segments. Unless she has gotten into something, like eaten a dead animal, she likely got them from ingesting fleas. Check for fleas if you havent already, or youll just keep having the same problem.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I did, frm day 1 and up til now i check my girls frequently.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Tapes come from eating infected animals or from fleas. Are you positive they don't have fleas? I would treat for fleas as well or you will continue to have a tapeworm problem.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Yesssss! Im sure! I check them frequently, im a clean freak lol!!! I hate any kind and form of bug, especially if its gonna sleep with me. Im guessing she had fleas before i even had her, i really dnt kno :/ (frustration) wen she was with me, she had no fleas thats all i gotta say lol.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I hate anything like bugs and worms. Charlie's breeder said Charlie was wormed but I wormed him again 1 week after I had him just in case and I will do him again once more. My Vet told me its best to do them 3 times. I keep my dogs on Advantage plus during the warmer months so I don't have to worry about fleas,ticks and heart worm. Better safe than sorry I say


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Yea, im gonna worm her again in a week.


----------

